# Tren can give you Alzheimers



## SFW (Feb 7, 2015)

Lol Night sweats, insomnia, hostility, Acid reflux, High BP. Now add Alzheimers to the list.


http://www.ergo-log.com/trenbolone-may-increase-alzheimer-s-risk.html


* Bodybuilders who use the anabolic steroid trenbolone may be increasing their chances of developing Alzheimer's disease,  fear molecular scientists Fucui Ma and Daicheng Liu of Shandong Normal  University in China. Ma and Liu gave mice injections of trenbolone and  saw almost immediate changes in the animals' brains that would give  neurologists sleepless nights. * 






 









 *Alzheimer's for steroids users*
 Like your muscles, your brain is made up of cells. You might think brain  cells are less useful than muscle cells ? after all you can't flex them  or use them to lift weights. But don't forget, it's thanks to your  brain cells that you know how much protein there is in a quarter pound  of beef and you can remember how many sets you've already done during a  workout - and how many more you still have to do. That's pretty useful,  isn't it?    
 Your brain cells are able to retain information and process it because  they are continuously making new connections with each other. And the  protein amyloid precursor protein [APP] plays an important role in this  process. To be precise: APP is a type 1 trans-membrane protein. 

 Enzymes cut APP up into pieces, and if this process goes as it should  your brain cells are doing what they're supposed to. But if the enzymes  start to mess up ? because of faulty genes or dangerous environmental  factors ? toxic pieces of protein are formed. The most risky of these is  amyloid-beta-42, which accumulates in the brain, forming plaques and  ultimately killing brain cells. The brains of people who have died of  Alzheimer's contain large amounts of amyloid-beta-42, so most  neurologists think that amyloid-beta-42 is the cause of Alzheimer's and  related forms of dementia. 

*Study*
 Testosterone and its metabolites estradiol and DHT offer protection  against Alzheimer's. That's why Ma and Lui wondered what effect  trenbolone has on the formation of amyloid-beta-42. They gave mice 5  injections of trenbolone over a 48-hour period. The human equivalent of  the doses the researchers used would be about 0.85 mg per kg bodyweight. 

*Results*
 The amyloid-beta-42 accumulated in the brains of the male rats. The graph below shows the results for the 48-hour period. 
















  The Chinese also did experiments with brain cells that they exposed for  48 hours to 100 nanomol trenbolone [TB]. The addition of anti-androgens  such as flutamine [Flu] reduced the amyloid-beta-42 accumulation. So  brain damage caused by trenbolone is due to its androgenic effects. 

 A combination of trenbolone and DHT boosts the accumulation of amyloid-beta-42. 

*Conclusion*
 "Since damages of neurons may occur much earlier than the clinical  symptoms of neurodegenerative disorders, exposure to trenbolone should  be regarded as a high risk environmental factor in Alzheimer's disease  onset", the researchers write. They argue in favour of more research. 





And then when you take benadryl to help your insomnia....

http://www.newser.com/story/201841/benadryl-can-up-your-risk-of-alzheimers.html


----------



## Bigjay73 (Feb 8, 2015)

What bullshit. Ive done tren before and, wait, what was I talking about?


----------



## PTPT (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm going to pretend I didn't read that. I need my fina.


----------



## ROID (Feb 8, 2015)

you'll die of a heart attack or stroke long before you are mentally impaired.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 8, 2015)

ROID said:


> you'll die of a heart attack or stroke long before you are mentally impaired.


^This


----------



## SoCalSwole (Feb 8, 2015)

That's not good..........wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## rutman (Feb 13, 2015)

Ehhhh...... Eggs were thought to be clogging arteries and causing heart attacks for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 13, 2015)

So, its not chem trails... What about the Trenbolone you shoot into that calf meant for me at the market! 

Just the tren I shoot, ugh!


----------



## SoCalSwole (Feb 13, 2015)

IronAddict said:


> So, its not chem trails... What about the Trenbolone you shoot into that calf meant for me at the market!
> 
> Just the tren I shoot, ugh!



Ha love it. One way or another we are all on tren like it or not. Unless you don't eat beef.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 13, 2015)

Makes you wonder what's in those Chinese powders.


----------



## dezzy84 (Feb 18, 2015)

This is interesting the first I've heard of this.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 18, 2015)

Glycomann said:


> Makes you wonder what's in those Chinese powders.



The sweat and tears of child labor


----------



## VapeHead (Feb 24, 2015)

It's good to find research like this IMO, at least somebody is analyzing our beautiful tren molecule.
As far as that statement saying- "you might think brain cells are less useful than muscle cells ?"- are these guys scientists for Dora the Explora or somethin? Wtf


----------



## need2lift (Feb 24, 2015)

SFW said:


> *Alzheimer's for steroids users*
> 
> *Study*
> *Testosterone and its metabolites estradiol and DHT offer protection  against Alzheimer's.* That's why Ma and Lui wondered what effect  trenbolone has on the formation of amyloid-beta-42. They gave mice 5  injections of trenbolone over a 48-hour period. The human equivalent of  the doses the researchers used would be about 0.85 mg per kg bodyweight.



Doesn't this really just confirm heavyiron's high test/low tren dosage theory???


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 25, 2015)

this explains why i forget to come off cycle and pct


----------



## GearHead40 (Feb 25, 2015)

Tren gives me ADD. Also makes me hate everything, everyone, anything i think about, look at, think about looking at...that pretty much covers it.


----------



## GearHead40 (Feb 25, 2015)

SoCalSwole said:


> That's not good..........wait, what were we talking about?



Tren oxidizes very rapidly at temperatures above 140 degrees fahrenheit.  The tren in that burger or steak you are eating is mainly cooked off like the e-coli people are so scared of.  There might be a little in that red part in the middle of your burger if you are a fuckin man and order your shit rare to med/rare though.








Sent from Primoville


----------



## UberJedi (Feb 25, 2015)

So my grandmother was shooting tren. That would explain the 405 bench press and 4.3 40 she could run.


----------



## dezzy84 (Feb 25, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> this explains why i forget to come off cycle and pct


Lol


----------



## SoCalSwole (Feb 26, 2015)

GearHead40 said:


> Tren oxidizes very rapidly at temperatures above 140 degrees fahrenheit.  The tren in that burger or steak you are eating is mainly cooked off like the e-coli people are so scared of.  There might be a little in that red part in the middle of your burger if you are a fuckin man and order your shit rare to med/rare though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's good to know. I only eat undercooked burgers if I was the one selecting the meat and grinding it myself. Rare steaks and roasts though are a whole other story. Also good to know about the temps above 140 not being good. At one point I had a bunch of Test P that kept crystallizing so I would heat it to bring it back. Good to know that this is not an option with tren.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 24, 2015)

I wish more than anything I could figure out what caused my dads alzheimers....

My dad was diagnosed only about 3 years ago, at the ripe old age of freggin 62...  he had been having problems at work for the past couple of years but was still functional.  (Mind you, my dad was a Ph.D, and was a hardware engineer that mostly did designs for the military....so functional for him was a high level for just about anyone else).   He has RAPIDLY declined though, now.. only 3 years later (at least from official diagnosis) he is in the final stages... wanders around the house just talking nonsense to himself, barely understands what you are saying, has problems controlling his bowels and his balance is terrible... although strangely enough he eats ok by himself and can walk around pretty well still, albeit slowly.  Its been so hard to watch the man I have idolized my entire life succumb to this piece of shit (pardon my language) disease...made me shake my fist at God more than one night, let me tell you..

He has never had any major health problems either...ever.  He was a bit overweight, but nothing terribe and was an athlete until he got married and had me and my brother... like most guys.

The two things that stand out about his lifestyle that we feel probably were major contributors... were 1. His ridiculous work ethic.  From the time I was born until my mid 20s, my dad kept the same schedule... work from 9 to 5... come home, eat, spend time with family, TV... go back to work around 830-9 when it was quiet so he could think and get other things done at work until around 2am or so.... so thats, literally 13-14 hours, monday through friday, for 25 years... all that work.. and there were times when work was busy, his time card had well over 80 hours in a week... the man was just built to work...... and that leads me to point 2... when he was at work ,he drank coke all the time.. im guessing to keep him awake... im sure he easily went through an avg from 2 cans to a six pack 5 days a week of that nasty coca cola for 30 years or so....

I dont know how much those two things contribute to his disease, but with no family history, I cant think of anything else....


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 24, 2015)

^^^ Damn that really sucks, sorry to hear that. My grandmother also had alzheimers and her sister as well. I hope I don't get it, it is a very nasty life snatching disease.


----------



## SFW (May 2, 2015)

camarosuper6 said:


> I wish more than anything I could figure out what caused my dads alzheimers....
> 
> My dad was diagnosed only about 3 years ago, at the ripe old age of freggin 62...  he had been having problems at work for the past couple of years but was still functional.  (Mind you, my dad was a Ph.D, and was a hardware engineer that mostly did designs for the military....so functional for him was a high level for just about anyone else).   He has RAPIDLY declined though, now.. only 3 years later (at least from official diagnosis) he is in the final stages... wanders around the house just talking nonsense to himself, barely understands what you are saying, has problems controlling his bowels and his balance is terrible... although strangely enough he eats ok by himself and can walk around pretty well still, albeit slowly.  Its been so hard to watch the man I have idolized my entire life succumb to this piece of shit (pardon my language) disease...made me shake my fist at God more than one night, let me tell you..
> 
> ...



Dave, im sorry to hear this brother. Lost my father a few years ago and it was a hole in my heart watching my hero wither away. He started losing mental capabilities when the cancer spread to his brain. First they thought dementia but untreated colon cancer spread to his lungs and brain. His diet sucked. Cakes and juice, sweets, fastfood. I try to make it a habit to eat good but im pretty sure i have the same early death genetics. His entire side all die before 65. Anyway bro, hows cpixel? Lol You still modding over there?


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2015)

:'( ^^^^


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (May 5, 2015)

Hope that new studies show different results.


----------



## swoleosis (May 5, 2015)

That's awesome...my life is so fucked. The last thing I want to do is remember it.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 6, 2015)

high doses of test will do the same thing


----------

